# Coyote Hunting Rifle?



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 5, 2011)

The people that own the land my brother deer hunts on want the coyotes thinned out. What would be better for 100 yard shots the
Remington 742 in 30/06 or Remington 700 in 7MM remington magnum? Would my brothers 458 be over kill?



Actually we just want them dead.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2011)

Those will work for sure! :LOL2: 

Have any AR-15's hanging around? Thats What I would use. 8)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 5, 2011)

No Ar's at the moment. 
We dumped the remains of 5 deer in a field today. Going out tomorrow morning to see what we see.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 6, 2011)

30-06 and a 7mm are arguably the same. Go with a 30-06 because the ammo is cheaper.


----------



## Andy (Mar 6, 2011)

Personally I would go with a smaller caliber, say in the .243 range.. But the 30-06 will kill them too.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 6, 2011)

At 100 yds they are going to be as dead with either the 30-06 or 7 Mag. Dead is dead. 300,400,500 yds and the slight edge would go to the 7 Mag but at 100 yds they are DEAD with either.


----------



## mcdonl (Mar 6, 2011)

I built a Saiga 223 AK for this purpose... Not AR reliable, but under $500 for a new Russian AK converted. The hard part was finding 5 round magazines as Maine does not allow hunting with anything over a 5 round magazine... even for coyotes 

And, Savage makes a nice .243 camo, scoped combo for less then $400 that would work nicely


----------



## lswoody (Mar 6, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> 30-06 and a 7mm are arguably the same. Go with a 30-06 because the ammo is cheaper.



What dyeguy says.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like they haven't found the bait yet.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 6, 2011)

lswoody said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > 30-06 and a 7mm are arguably the same. Go with a 30-06 because the ammo is cheaper.
> ...


We reload so thats not a big deal. We ended up 145 yards away from the bait.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 6, 2011)

Well unless you're taking a 300 yard shot (and have a chance in hell of making it :lol: I know I sure wouldn't ) it wouldn't make a bit of difference.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 6, 2011)

Going out again monday morning.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope you get some of them varmints!!!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 7, 2011)

Haven't seen them yet. I'll be out tuesday evening.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 7, 2011)

Id personally use the 7mm, but either that or the 06 would be fine. If you want the hides I'd try to find a .223 or something else small and fast for headshots.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 8, 2011)

Killing coyotes over bait in the daylight is usually pretty slim odds.

Get yourself an electronic call and call them in. You will probably have a lot better results.

So far as the caliber, at 100 yards or less either of those is overkill for a coyote so shoot whichever you are most comfortable with and have the most ammo for.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 9, 2011)

my weapons of choice that i use for coyotes is my DPMS AR in .308 or my mini-14. in conjunction with the electronic caller


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 9, 2011)

The 30-06 with Remington Accelerators in it.
If you want to reload then a light bullet in the 7mm.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 9, 2011)

Either of these calibers will kill anything on the continent. If the coyotes are all in a row the "06" with a fmj would probably penetrate 15 or 16 coyotes ,the 7mm fmj would probably go through 16 or 17 of them.with either I garantee you won't be lacking in knockdown power. If your under 100yds try a .22 long rifle. I've killed quite a few with a .22 shooting stingers ,they've got a pretty lightly constructed body. It's like any hunting shot placement is a lot more important than caliber........Ray


----------



## jixer (Mar 9, 2011)

Either of those will do the job. I have had a few people tell me about them using their .17 hmr Dont know the range but If that will do it youll be fine.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree the .17 would work well up to 100/150yds. and calling them up after dark would improve the odds considerably.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 9, 2011)

ray55classic said:


> Either of these calibers will kill anything on the continent. If the coyotes are all in a row the "06" with a fmj would probably penetrate 15 or 16 coyotes ,the 7mm fmj would probably go through 16 or 17 of them.with either I garantee you won't be lacking in knockdown power. If your under 100yds try a .22 long rifle. I've killed quite a few with a .22 shooting stingers ,they've got a pretty lightly constructed body. It's like any hunting shot placement is a lot more important than caliber........Ray


I've got a Mossberg 640K in 22mag and soon to have a Ruger 44mag carbine that I will use for under 100 yard shots. I also wear a Dan Wesson 357 on my hip in case their real close.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 9, 2011)

Quackrstackr said:


> Killing coyotes over bait in the daylight is usually pretty slim odds.
> 
> Get yourself an electronic call and call them in. You will probably have a lot better results.
> 
> So far as the caliber, at 100 yards or less either of those is overkill for a coyote so shoot whichever you are most comfortable with and have the most ammo for.


I have the cass creek calls and the cass creek power horn. The power horn is great, I need to get an mp3 player and down load some better sounds.


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 10, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I've got a Mossberg 640K in 22mag



Perfect for coyotes if you can get close at all. A lot of people don't realize that some 22 mag ammo has more energy at 100yds than a 22 lr at the muzzle.


----------



## Mpd165 (Mar 10, 2011)

Quackrstackr said:


> Killing coyotes over bait in the daylight is usually pretty slim odds.
> 
> Get yourself an electronic call and call them in. You will probably have a lot better results.
> 
> So far as the caliber, at 100 yards or less either of those is overkill for a coyote so shoot whichever you are most comfortable with and have the most ammo for.



+1. I have killed many a coyote with an electronic call or even a hand call if you dont have an electronic available. I used a 30-06 for years before I got my 22-250. Be very mindful of wind direction. They will spook easily at the first scent they dont recognize or think belongs.


----------



## riverracer (Mar 17, 2011)

There is no degree of dead !! use what u feel comfortable with and use calls, one of u guys need to have a shotgun for close up and personal shots, a 3 inch 12 ga with # 4 buck will do the trick out to about 75 yards


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 18, 2011)

> riverracer said:
> 
> 
> > There is no degree of dead !! use what u feel comfortable with and use calls, one of u guys need to have a shotgun for close up and personal shots, a 3 inch 12 ga with # 4 buck will do the trick out to about 75 yards


Good point RiverRacer , safer at night and about 41 times more likely to hit a moving coyote than a single rifle bullet at those ranges.


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would go with the 742 since its semi automatic which will give a quicker second shot than working the bolt on the model 700. Like has been said before at that range either one will do just fine.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 4, 2011)

My favorite yote gun is .204 
here a few SD coyote that met their demise, which I had part in.


----------



## gouran01 (Jul 5, 2011)

17 HMR!


----------



## efronk (Jul 6, 2011)

.204 works very well!!
I love my CZ .204!!!


----------

